#ubuntu-us-la 2011-01-02
<Robdgreat> BOOM
<boomer> how goes it?
<Robdgreat> could be better for the Saints
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-12-28
<Robdgreat> gaaaaaaaah
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-12-31
<Robdgreat> hey grantbow
<grantbow> hey Robdgreat
<Robdgreat> what's up
<Robdgreat> I'll see you around, maybe. I'm about to hit the road.
<Robdgreat> o/
